# 75g Bar Top build



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi guys, wanted to share progress as I make it with this one. Moved into a new house and finally getting around to some of the reno/projects I've been wanting to now that some of the more important ones are finished.

This is the first piece of a built-in bar with the tank as a focal point. May be building an island later if room allows. 

Bar is just over 8' long, 24" deep. Tank is 44" from ground.


































Just poured the concrete for the countertop so I'll post back when that's dry and on top.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Dude. Sweet.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

You and your tank can take shots. Shot of alcohol for you and a shot of ferts for your tank!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice so far. It'll be a focal point for sure! What are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice...can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice build!


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Really nice, can't wait to see this finished. 

Sent from my iPhone 8 (Dev) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Pham (Sep 1, 2016)

pretty sick lay out. If it were me though I would get a much much bigger tank with that amount of space


----------



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

Really interested to see how you run the plumping for your filtration.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, it'll look great!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

CobraGuppy said:


> Very nice so far. It'll be a focal point for sure! What are you planning on stocking it with?


Haven't fully decided yet. Would like a big school of tetra's. As for plants I am in the same boat. I currently have a 36g bow with some various plants like val, crypts, mosses and a large sword which I'll likely use here. 




20 20 said:


> Really interested to see how you run the plumping for your filtration.


The plumbing will run down the sides to underneath the tank. I haven't yet cut the 2.5" strips that will go around the upper cabinet to hide these.


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

Subscribed - I am very interested to see how this progresses!! I really like your idea and the way you have the tank elevated above the bar area. I always hate that with standard tank stands- the tank is always so low you have to bend over at the hip to see anything!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Counter is on. Needs some grouting and then sealed. I have to cut the sides for the lid and crown moulding. Then make doors and sand and paint everything. Going with black.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice build!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Some more progress. Cut the wood I picked out and have an idea of what I'm looking to do with it so I will pick up some organic soil and start on the scape tomorrow when stores open.

Going to get building my LED light today and pick out some plants to order. Any suggestions on plants? Looking for a nice low-ish maintenance carpet plant as well.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice finishing touches, so when can you come over and build 1 for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

vvDO said:


> Nice finishing touches, so when can you come over and build 1 for me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, right after my 2 week stay in a nice Caribbean resort you've paid for


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

r.s.hutchinson said:


> Haha, right after my 2 week stay in a nice Caribbean resort you've paid for


Groupon it! Haha. Seriously though great work on that stand. Looks very professional. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Finished my LED light and am thinking it should it be bright enough for what I want. First time I've really scaped so I'm open to comments and suggestions. I like how it is so far with how I plan to plant things.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

That is inspiring. Very impressive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Really nice concept and very well executed. 

Looking forward to updates to see where this goes.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very impressive build, it looks amazing and definitely deserves a forum party at your place when completed lol

Dan


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

That's one of the best stands I have ever seen good job.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Great job on the bar, stand and layout. Hopefully those bottles are not collecting too much dust . As far as the aquascape is concerned the only thing I could think of as a possible change (it may be less appealing) would be to move the long, upright wood to the left side of the tank. Another option would be to move it to the right side and take the current wood on the right and move it to the left. With all of that being said I also like it how you have it right now.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Planted the tank last Wednesday. Haven't had a chance to properly set up the filter, heater and co2 so it's a bit of a mess but I threw them in there for the time being.

I'm using a single sunsun 404 canister and want to go with Lily pipes since I like the glass look and I won't be able to hide the spray bar and have it work effectively. My plan is to go with 3/4" tubing from the filter and tee it off to two 1/2" tubing runs, one on either end of the tank using 13mm Lily pipes to create a circular flow around around the tank. I want to do this for both intake and outlet.

Does anyone see a problem with teeing a 2 into 1 for the intake to the filter? The area of two 1/2" circles is just under the area of a single 3/4" so I shouldn't lose much flow if any.

I'll post pictures every week or so to see how the plants fill and progress. Haven't done a water change yet, water is a bit cloudy from original fill and will change it today and add some more moss. Need to find some stargrass for the right side infront of the anubia. 

Dirted bottom with Mykes organic potting mix and capped with black K&E enviroblast sand from TSC.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice update.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Changed a few things up. Added some more dirt to the left side to raise it up. Rock wall and dirt in the back where the C. Calamistratum is planted. Will probably add something to the back in the middle soon and bring the S. Repens to the front. I didn't put any dirt under the sand in that spot so it's not really showing any growth. 

Eleocharis SP Mini on the right is growing well, many new shoots. The DHG on the left seems to be a little slower.

Will be building an inline heater and reactor soon. The in tank diffuser makes for a lot of bubbles and the wood is giving off a lot of tannins, should have tried to boil them first.


----------



## rstewart8 (Apr 19, 2013)

How do you like the sand? I've been trying to find a cheap black sand here in Southern Ontario without much luck. We have a TSC here in St. Catharines, I'm going to go and see if they have the black one for my 125 gallon.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

that makes me want to build an addition to our house to house something like that! looks amazing!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

I like it. I have used it in a 10 gallon as well before and it's pretty nice. Has some silver flecks in it.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

rstewart8 said:


> How do you like the sand? I've been trying to find a cheap black sand here in Southern Ontario without much luck. We have a TSC here in St. Catharines, I'm going to go and see if they have the black one for my 125 gallon.



Sorry, just to add that if you go to TSC looking for it, given that it's winter right now, you may need to ask them for it as they might have it in the back and not out on the floor in the store. That was my case anyway.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Changed a few things around again and moved the fish from the old tank. Seem to be much happier in this bigger space with better flow.

Next time I'll take photos with a better camera.

First planting - Jan 16









Current


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

looks very(x2) natural, when it grows out it will look even better!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Been trying to fight algae (what's new?) but am losing the war by still using the old eBay diffuser that didn't really, well, diffuse. I've finally built the cerges reactor and inline heater with bypass so I hope I can start to get rid of it.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

wicked set up man, so envious of your handy/craft skills. your cerges reactor with the heater....could i commission one from you? lol


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking good. Very jealous of how quickly the tank has set in.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

zenche said:


> wicked set up man, so envious of your handy/craft skills. your cerges reactor with the heater....could i commission one from you? lol


Did you want one? I'd make one if you're serious about it. 


When I can find the USB cable to my camera I'll put up some new pics of the tank and bar as it is. Finally made some door frames last night and I'll finish them up tonight. 


Also, my power supply for my LED light quit so I had to pick up a 4ft T8 fixture while another power supply comes. The 5 lb CO2 tank also ran out yesterday so I'll have to get it refilled while I look for a 20 lv'er.


Secondly, all my L. Aromatica new growth is now yellow/green. Even the tops which are about 2" from the top of the tank. I got a few stems of emerged growth to start out with and the new submerged growth was initially red. However, since topping and replanting it's all gone yellow/green. Plenty of iron in the substrate. My L. Repens and AR mini are red... Any ideas?


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the offer! I'll have to do some research. I'm using an FX6 filter and it's not the most friendly for add-ons and the tube size is bigger than normal too.

Don't have any experience keeping red plants...well all poor experiences so can't provide any helpful advice there


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

zenche said:


> Thanks for the offer! I'll have to do some research. I'm using an FX6 filter and it's not the most friendly for add-ons and the tube size is bigger than normal too.
> 
> Don't have any experience keeping red plants...well all poor experiences so can't provide any helpful advice there



I'm using a Sunsun 404 which uses 3/4 ID tubing instead of 5/8. I used 1" tee's and 1" hose barbs for the bypass as they are the same ID as the 3/4" tubing. The reactor and heater are using 3/4" barbs and fittings which have a smaller ID but that doesn't matter since you need to slow the flow and increase dwell time in the reactor and heater, plus most of the flow goes through the bypass. Some boiling water and mineral oil on the barbs makes it easy to fit the tubing over the larger 1" barbs.

The FX6 uses 1" ID hose? You could do the same, maybe just step them up to 1-1/4 barbs? That way you're not reducing tubing size anywhere in the system.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

r.s.hutchinson said:


> I'm using a Sunsun 404 which uses 3/4 ID tubing instead of 5/8. I used 1" tee's and 1" hose barbs for the bypass as they are the same ID as the 3/4" tubing. The reactor and heater are using 3/4" barbs and fittings which have a smaller ID but that doesn't matter since you need to slow the flow and increase dwell time in the reactor and heater, plus most of the flow goes through the bypass. Some boiling water and mineral oil on the barbs makes it easy to fit the tubing over the larger 1" barbs.
> 
> The FX6 uses 1" ID hose? You could do the same, maybe just step them up to 1-1/4 barbs? That way you're not reducing tubing size anywhere in the system.


yup, FX6 is 1"ID hose...i remember reading somewhere though, that Fluval used them corrugated hoses on these for a reason...so not sure if i can simply replace with the normal type...the corrugated ones are kinduva pita.

also curious, why did you decide on a a cerges vs rex reactor?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd be curious to know as well. I like the cerges style more myself, but all the anecdotal experience is up in the air as far as which one is actually better.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

I went with a Cerges because I couldn't get any clear PVC locally and wanted a clear housing to see inside. At first I wanted to see inside it just for the aesthetics of it but now I'm glad I can in order to get the right amount of flow through it and the heater. With the whole house filter being a little short I'm finding it's a finicky spot in the ball valve with getting the right amount of flow through the reactor in order to keep enough flow through it to not build up a co2 bubble from backing up but also not so much flow that it blows the bubbles through it. A clear hose inside the reactor is nice as well.

If I were to do it again, which I might, I'd probably do a DIY combination of the two to increase the inside pipe length of the reactor so you can increase flow without blowing the co2 right through it. I've got the room to make a fairly long reactor if I find this setup to be too cumbersome with the changing flow rates of a canister between cleanings. Though this is the only reactor I've ever used so I'm far from an expert, that's just my observations so far.

Now on to some pictures

Door frames:










Skinned and painted


























The weight of the water made some things settle in the bar so their is a small gap between the canopy and the tank which spills light out at the left. Going to have to fix that.

Need to tidy up underneath and get a timer for the CO2.

Dual stage Air Products reg, Fabco NV-55-18 needle valve and Fabco solenoid.


















For the earlier member asking about the plumbing. This is the return to the tank going up the left side. The intake from the tank goes down the right the same way.










Still working on getting good pictures without reflections. Yet to get a cable I lost for my DSLR. The hair algae has stopped growing any worse since building the reactor so I'm finally getting good co2 dissolution. Now to get some amano or other shrimp to eat what is left, especially off the C. Calamistratum which is where it started and got hit the worst. The vals are slowly creeping their way to the right and filling in the back.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

looks good!

do you have under cabinet lights for the booze/glassware? Feel like if you had those, + the tank with the lights on, would look even more spectacular and gives it a more dramatic mood.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

stunning tank


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

zenche said:


> looks good!
> 
> do you have under cabinet lights for the booze/glassware? Feel like if you had those, + the tank with the lights on, would look even more spectacular and gives it a more dramatic mood.



LED strip lighting for the cabinets are coming, just haven't gotten to it yet with many other projects still on the go. I've also got to move the 2 pot lights in the ceiling. I'm undecided on building an island in front of the bar to sit at and build my arcade into the counter of it. It was the plan originally but haven't committed to it yet. If I do make it i'll be likely moving the pot lights to go over top of it.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

yea I hear you...I had wondered if an island in front would be good or bad...but you kinda have to if you want it to really function as a bar area, no?


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, a bit of a dilemma since there is currently no seating over there, it's more just a mixing area right now. 

I've submitted my proposal and bid for the work to be done, just waiting on approval and signature before any funds can released.  You know, so she doesn't kill me.


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Stunning setup. Your attention to detail and descriptions of what you did and why are very helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

brilliant

looks like a tough scape to maintain!


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

It's really not. Not yet anyways.

The hardest part is trimming the carpet and that's because I only have a pair of small nail cutting scissors. 

Hair algae has dramatically reduced itself since the reactor.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Reactors ver. 2. Soon to be version 3. The flow through the Purigen reactor has to be a trickle in order to not blow the Purigen out since I don't have anything blocking it from exiting the reactor. I need to re-add a bypass to get the total flow back up to normal and somehow find out a way to increase the flow through the Purigen reactor without it blowing everywhere so that more of the tank water is being treated by it. Putting a little piece of foam in the outlet might clog up quickly and create a lot of back pressure. One idea is to make a short disc out of the 30 Micron cartridge filter and adapt it somehow to create a seal between the filter housing and the purigen in the bottom so that full water flow can pass through it while keeping the purigen in the bottom. Any ideas?










I increased the diameter of the inside tube to 1" tubing to reduce velocity in both reactors. This is working really well to keep the bubbles from blowing out in the Cerges reactor due to the short length of it. Needed to shove the 3/4" tubing just inside the 1" tube for it to fit on the reactor inlet. 










Nervous to trim too much with this interim light fixture I have up but will this week and will get some new pictures. The L. Aromatica has coloured up again so that is a relief. 


Cabinet strip lighting is up too. I'll take some pictures tonight, doesn't have the same effect during the day.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting the replacement power supply to arrive so I can get my LED light back up. The t8 fixture I put up for the mean time has created some leggy growth in the stem plants.

Finally finished all the plumbing and reactor BS for the last time. Replaced one fitting that kept leaking on me and can happily say it's leak free and working great. Some trial and error in the beginning but well worth it. Increasing the Cerges reactor tube diameter up to 1" (with 1/2" inlet/outlet diameters of the filter housing) helped immensely with co2 dissolution. Using the larger inside tubing it doesn't have the speed to blow the bubbles out anymore but has plenty of movement through it to quickly break them up.


























Cabinet lighting (it's on a dimmer switch as well)











Looks like a step backward but did a big trim of the background stems as I never trimmed them properly before since I was just growing them out. Now I hope I can trim them properly to get a nice bushy look. 



























Shot a short video to show the purigen reactor in action. Might try drilling a few small holes around the outside of the tube to get some water around all sides a little better. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6ntgvDx_5U


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Wow, the tank has filled in beautifully and is looking just great.

It would be a stunner on it's own, but the presentation built into the bar adds that much more to it.

Excellent planning and execution. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Greggz said:


> Wow, the tank has filled in beautifully and is looking just great.
> 
> It would be a stunner on it's own, but the presentation built into the bar adds that much more to it.
> 
> Excellent planning and execution. Keep the pictures coming.


Thank you. It came out much better than I had thought I could do. 

I'm hoping to still go ahead with the other part of the project so if you like an arcade/tv built into a bar countertop I can share that as well.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

That's gorgeous, even nicer than the last time I saw it! As for the purigen reactor, I've had great success with using filter floss cut larger than the whole by just a bit and stuffing several layers in it. Plastic discs with holes drilled it in wrapped in a thin micron mesh would be a good idea as well. Purigen is so small it is tough to keep it in a reactor. I've basically given up on tumbling the purigen because the flow it takes to tumble but not press it to the end of the reactor is so small. I'm not sure how efficient the non-tumbling purigen will be, no less than inside a canister.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow...the tank has filled in beautifully...great job! Also, what's with all of these purigen/media reactors lately, do they make that big of a difference?


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Freemananana said:


> That's gorgeous, even nicer than the last time I saw it! As for the purigen reactor, I've had great success with using filter floss cut larger than the whole by just a bit and stuffing several layers in it. Plastic discs with holes drilled it in wrapped in a thin micron mesh would be a good idea as well. Purigen is so small it is tough to keep it in a reactor. I've basically given up on tumbling the purigen because the flow it takes to tumble but not press it to the end of the reactor is so small. I'm not sure how efficient the non-tumbling purigen will be, no less than inside a canister.


I will try out the floss idea and see how that works. I think I would have the same problem that you mentioned though, it would get pressed into the floss rather than tumbled. 



ScubaSteve said:


> Wow...the tank has filled in beautifully...great job! Also, what's with all of these purigen/media reactors lately, do they make that big of a difference?


I added the Purigen reactor simply because I wasn't sure how effective it was going to be in the pantyhose I had put the purigen in. I tried flattening it out the best I could but thought that the water would just flow around it or skim the top layer of Purigen. I can say that when I removed the Purigen from the pantyhose that some pellets were brown, some were white. When I recharge them I can say whether or not the reactor has a more uniform change in all pellets.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

The other day one of my fittings cracked on the inline reactors. It was a thin irrigation fitting, not the regular PVC ones. I woke up to water underneath my floor, not even on top. I don't think it was more than 5 or 6 gallons luckily as I believe it only started leaking about 20 minutes earlier when the CO2 came on. It would have drained the whole tank if it had started earlier or I was away. Anyway, the floor is a wood laminate so it swelled. Ended up having to remove baseboard trim and some door frames, then rip up the swelled flooring and replace it....there are still a few pieces I was not able to replace but nothing I can do.


I've replaced those weak fittings with the thicker PVC fittings and placed a 25 gallon (biggest I could fit) tote under the reactors and canister but I've lost all peace of mind using threaded fittings as I fear I've overtightened some others and don't want them to crack and spew water everywhere.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Ended up redo-ing the reactors with glued PVC, can't say I'd recommend threaded fittings any longer. 

Really can't be any happier with the tank. It is quite low maintenance, I cut a few plants every few weeks, if that, and drain and refill some water once a week or two. I don't have any algae issues whatsoever or other problems to speak of and the water stays clear as ever. I don't do any ferts, just co2 and I never test anything. Probably not what most want to hear but everything appears happy so I'm sticking with it.

So far have 14 Harlequin Rasboras and 11 Neon's in there with 2 albino cory's. Would like to add some Neo shrimp soon but want to make sure some cheaper shrimp will survive before I make the plunge.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for following up, and good to see your tank again.

Whatever you are doing, clearly it is working quite well.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Tank looks fantastic and this is one of my favorite journals on the forum. The last set of pictures is just missing the bottles off to the side . I always recommend glued instead of threaded fittings with PVC. It is so cheap to work with that it is not worth the hassle in my opinion. Based on your fish I think you should be fine with more shrimp. I have 100's of RCS in a 60 gallon with 9 harelquin rasboras, a guppy and 30 forktail rainbows. The population continues to grow and you have more than enough hiding spots based on your pictures.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Greggz said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for following up, and good to see your tank again.
> 
> 
> Whatever you are doing, clearly it is working quite well.



Thank you, I do appreciate it. However, it's now hard to justify uploading new pictures when it doesn't seem to change much from one set to the others. The tank grew and filled in so quickly and it has been on auto-pilot since. 





sdwindansea said:


> Tank looks fantastic and this is one of my favorite journals on the forum. The last set of pictures is just missing the bottles off to the side . I always recommend glued instead of threaded fittings with PVC. It is so cheap to work with that it is not worth the hassle in my opinion. Based on your fish I think you should be fine with more shrimp. I have 100's of RCS in a 60 gallon with 9 harelquin rasboras, a guppy and 30 forktail rainbows. The population continues to grow and you have more than enough hiding spots based on your pictures.


Yes, I spent more time and money on threaded fittings. I only went with threaded fittings in the beginning for ease of disassembly if it didn't work out. Lesson learned though. 

Do you see your RCS much at all? I fear they may never come out of hiding  One thing that does worry me is these fish are savages, haha, they go nuts for bloodworms. And any snail that goes for a dive from the top down to the bottom of the tank gets a little nibble from the fish around it. They've never actually eaten any but a small shrimp would be eaten for sure.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

@r.s.hutchinson - The RCS in my tank are always out and about. It is not an exaggeration to say that we can always count at least 50 out in the open. That being said, every tank is different. The good thing about RCS is they should be inexpensive. I also do not care about the grade/color so I just let them do their thing.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Well I'm finally back! 

Seems the photo bucket is done for  I will see about uploading the old images to a new host and re-link them.

Anyway, I'll keep this somewhat short to catch up. Shortly after building my LED light the power supply went out and I put a 2 bulb t8 up in the interim. It actually worked alright but after 8 months the bulbs got tired and growth stopped and things just started to degenerate. Life happens and I just didn't give it the care and attention it needed. I've now ripped up some plants and replanted to start them over so the tank is back in a grow-out stage.

Since the first supply went bad I tried two new cheap eBay power supplies that both showed up dead. I then decided to just buy a good quality fan-less supply - the Meanwell HLG-240H-48 which just showed up last week. So for the first time since building the light I am able to program it using the TC420!

I also re-homed a sad Betta that kept getting fin rot in a small tank. He is getting along great with the other fish and no one bothers each other! Guess it all depends on the fish. I will be adding some shrimp soon when the weather warms up for shipping. 

I just recorded a sped up version of the lighting schedule. Still fine tuning parts of it but mostly done. The camera doesn't do it justice.

https://youtu.be/fWxpgrNUeGE










Seem to be responding well to the new lighting!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Good to see a follow up on this tank.

I remember following it some time back. 

Nice update, and still looking great.

For those who don't know, you should post a new picture of this tank and it's surroundings.

Very, very nicely done.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

Wb. Did you ever decide on that island?


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Greggz said:


> Good to see a follow up on this tank.
> 
> I remember following it some time back.
> 
> ...



This was it back when things were thriving. I'll get it back to this with my light working again.











And then this was this morning at the start of the 'sunrise' phase of the lighting.













zenche said:


> Wb. Did you ever decide on that island?



It's not completely off the table it's just not happening right now. As much as I would love to do it I'm just afraid the space isn't quite big enough for it. I'll be sure to post it here if I do build it.

Some more photo's from the morning light schedule.


----------

